# Spinning Blue Ball



## sfsapp (May 29, 2014)

I've had my Edge for about 4 weeks, it's worked fine until last night. I was not able to select a recorded program. This morning, the same thing, the spinning blue ball and unable to select a recorded program. I disconnected the power, waited 20 seconds, and then rebooted. Now, it's working as it should. I hope this is the end of the issue.


----------



## tiv0 newbie (Aug 28, 2015)

SfSapp,
I do not have a Tivo edge, but I have a lot of minis and several Roamios. In times past, I would get the spinning circle and all kinds of weird network issues that would temporarily resolve when I rebooted the effected devices only to have the issues return. Most of my problems resolved when I realized that some recently installed network switches had a few features enabled that do not play well with networked Tivos. I believe the features were Igmp snooping and multicast. This might not be your issue, but it is something to be aware of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Had similar. 
Someone in house had plugged a patch cable from one network port looped back into a second port right next to it. I swear it wasn’t me. 

first sign of trouble were TiVo’s not connecting and then slowing and spinning. 

Later my computers and others freaked. 

Tivos were the canary, took me a while to track that problem down.


----------



## davecochran19 (Jan 20, 2005)

tiv0 newbie said:


> SfSapp,
> I do not have a Tivo edge, but I have a lot of minis and several Roamios. In times past, I would get the spinning circle and all kinds of weird network issues that would temporarily resolve when I rebooted the effected devices only to have the issues return. Most of my problems resolved when I realized that some recently installed network switches had a few features enabled that do not play well with networked Tivos. I believe the features were Igmp snooping and multicast. This might not be your issue, but it is something to be aware of.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get that frequently on my mini's. Now it does on my Edge. I just assume it's the Edge being a crappy Edge


----------

